# So this is what they meant



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sunday, 04 November 2012
Finance Minister: Bank account "Egypt’s Renaissance" to support Egyptian economy

Finance Minister Momtaz el-Said has urged citizens to donate to the bank account number 333/333, opened by President Mohammed Morsi and named "Egypt's Renaissance," to buoy up the Egyptian economy.

Egyptians keen on supporting Egypt will donate to the bank account, the minister said in a statement. The idea of the account came from Egyptian citizens concerned about their country. It will be supervised by the Finance Ministry and the Central Auditing Organization, he said.

Egypt State Information Service

Anyone still thinking about investing/buying property/opening a business/looking for a job in Egypt???


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Stay classy, Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Let me get my purse


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm.... I was just thinking of buying a house off-plan in Egypt, too!!!!


----------

